# LED Daytime Running Lights (PICS)



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

ebay or amazon carry DRL relay kits that allow you to easily hook up your LEDs to it. They connect straight to the battery and have a special on/off feature when the ignition is switched.

LED Daytime Running Light (DRL) Automatic Control On/Off Switch Relay Harness : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I notice in your pics that the light output is extremely dim. Did your package contain installation instructions? I've seen on other sites that your particular LED DRL has a built in dimming function. I wonder because of the way you spliced into the side marker that its causing not only issues with your reverse lights but the performance of your DRL.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

That is a great looking car... with some lovely lights.... in a most excellent colour! I did the same (side lights) and find that at times the electronics arent ready to produce enough power for them, for the most part though all good and looking right sexy. Thinking the same with the headlight but waiting for 1. a large sum of money to mysteriously grace my bank account or 2. my current lights to die a slow and painful death.


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

evo77 said:


> I notice in your pics that the light output is extremely dim. Did your package contain installation instructions? I've seen on other sites that your particular LED DRL has a built in dimming function. I wonder because of the way you spliced into the side marker that its causing not only issues with your reverse lights but the performance of your DRL.


That makes sense to me because i too have seen these DRL's with a better output. these ones didnt come with a dimming function or any instructions... I like your suggestion about getting the relay kit and wiring them directly to my battery. hopefully this will fix the reverse light problem and could even provide a better output from the DRLs. are there any notes/concerns that i should look into before trying this relay kit?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

For the headlights, a nice stock approach (black housing) with HIDs at 3000k would look best. I believe the black housing reduces the glare with HID's as opposed to the stock chrome surrounds...may be wrong but in theory it may work. 
11 12 Chevy Cruze DOHC LS LTZ Eco TURBOCHARGED Black Head Lights Lamp Left Right | eBay


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

MDee said:


> are there any notes/concerns that i should look into before trying this relay kit?


I just posted that link to give you an idea of what I was referring to. Search around for other kits and compare features before you settle on your final selection. I know that some relays are not weather resistant while others are. But for the most part all work the same way. A few wires to connect, mount the relay and your done.


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> For the headlights, a nice stock approach (black housing) with HIDs at 3000k would look best. I believe the black housing reduces the glare with HID's as opposed to the stock chrome surrounds...may be wrong but in theory it may work.
> 11 12 Chevy Cruze DOHC LS LTZ Eco TURBOCHARGED Black Head Lights Lamp Left Right | eBay


Are HIDs not illegal unless they come stock or are used in projector headlights? (i live in Vancouver)
if so i should probably avoid that because i really do have the worst luck with cops... no joke.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Canada laws

http://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/acts-regulations/regulations-crc-c1038-sch-iv-108.htm


----------

